# keine Punkte auf hochgeladene ergebnisse



## PCGH_Willi (14. April 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich hab gerade meinen 5570 score updaten wollen, hab für den neuen score aber keine punkte bekommen und ich müsste auf der rangliste eigentlich auf platz 1 mit dem neuen score statt auf platz 4 mit dem alten stehen. hat jemand ne ahnung was da los is? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mittlerweile aber auch schon wieder nen neuen score mit um die 7600 und 950 mhz aber da isses denk ich auch net anders.

MfG: Willi


----------



## Lippokratis (14. April 2014)

du hast doch denn ersten platz und die punkt microwilli`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 7334 marks with a Radeon HD 5570 aber füge da mal noch den screenshot mit dem benchmark ein


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. April 2014)

jetz ja aber des is auch teilweise bei anderen ergebnissen so, dass ich die punkte teilweise gar net bekomm


----------



## der8auer (14. April 2014)

Bitte immer mit Link zu den Ergebnissen  Schau es mir dann an.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. April 2014)

ich glaub des hat sich schon erledigt anscheinend spackt des hochladen von den bildern manchmal n bissl


----------

